# Vertex Milling Vice??



## wm460 (Dec 28, 2012)

I have seen a Vertex VBST-30 Milling Vice for sale 

Are these any good?


http://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&r...sg=AFQjCNHHAYJvBk5ZtStz5c07rF3_5A0Jaw&cad=rja


----------



## PurpLev (Dec 28, 2012)

I recently purchased a vertex rotary table, and am quite impressed with the quality for this price range so far. Other than that, this type of vise is very versatile and has a good grip (I have a 4" version of a different mfg.) but I ended up getting an angle-lock style vise as it is much easier to use on the mill and less finicky to set (moving the lock bar, and lock/unlock with the allen wrench was just not ideal for me).


----------



## wm460 (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks for your ansewer,Sharon


----------



## jumps4 (Dec 29, 2012)

really nice looking vise and funny translation to english.
steve


----------



## george wilson (Dec 31, 2012)

That vise is for use in a grinder,not a milling machine vise. The screw is too small to stand up to the higher pressures you need for milling forces.


----------

